# Honda HS1132 in Denver area -- Original Owner asking $1,200



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Seems like a fair deal if you need a 32" machine... 

https://denver.craigslist.org/snw/d/snow-thrower-blower/6346588683.html


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

rakes look good and price is cheap


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If that was in NY, I'd be driving to see it right now. Fantastic deal.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

We often get pranksters in Denver - This may be genuine though
The pranks I see are a $1200 machine being donated for free... sometimes they give an address too
When I look it up on google maps there's just an empty field
I envisage 20 pickup trucks breaking the speed limit dashing across the city with two school kids with binoculars giggling


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

With a local phone number listed, it's most likely legit.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

russkat said:


> With a local phone number listed, it's most likely legit.


You got your HS928 for $500 that was an even better deal than what this HS1132 is. 
Deals are out there, you just have to be patient and keep an eye on them.
Seems legit to me.....and it looks in fantastic shape


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

russkat said:


> With a local phone number listed, it's most likely legit.


Just called.. got voice mail... it's either legit .. or someone's playing a prank on the number I called.
I've seen that happen too.. I call and someone picks up who has no idea what I'm talking about
Kids again.
Anyway my garage is full and my budget is always $50
Wow: My sig is a bit overwhelming.. think I'll tone that down a bit
EDIT: better but not perfect


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

russkat said:


> With a local phone number listed, it's most likely legit.


they can get around that too now. we get scam calls all the time with our area code and town sub number and my wife googles the number and traces it to 2000 miles away.

this is a good price depending on condition if legit. would go for 1800-2400 around here.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Sold in under 24 hrs !!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

russkat said:


> Sold in under 24 hrs !!!


I does NOT surprise me at all. Who ever bought it did really good....!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

russkat said:


> Sold in under 24 hrs !!!


You'll never guess what I bought today.....


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't think the seller accepted your offer of 50 bucks...


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

russkat said:


> I don't think the seller accepted your offer of 50 bucks...


OOOh you're a squirly one! I though someone might take the bait..... You've got me sussed!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> You'll never guess what I bought today.....


i'll give you 1400 .


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> i'll give you 1400 .


I can't believe you fell for it after russkat..... DOH!

Sure I'll take $1400 it was a pepperoni pizza...I told you you'd never guess ;-)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> I can't believe you fell for it after russkat..... DOH!
> 
> Sure I'll take $1400 it was a pepperoni pizza...I told you you'd never guess ;-)


i don't read all the posts. i paid close to $30 yesterday for a large round table pizza.
I'll buy your pepperoni if it is gold plated.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> i don't read all the posts. i paid close to $30 yesterday for a large round table pizza.
> I'll buy your pepperoni if it is gold plated.


That probably explains something I've noticed and couldn't figure out

I see a question and I post a reply..
Did you check the valve needle?

Then within minutes 12 responses stack up saying the same thing
So I guess you read the question and then jump in with an answer

That's interesting... I read the whole thread and if I see it's been answered with a useful answer I usually just move on and keep reading in case I see some bad advice or maybe missing alternative answers.
Funny old world

So of course you know what that means... you're going to fall for it every time I toss a hook into the water..... this could be fun ;-)
I'll leave off for a while so that you forget and then come back to mess with ya! ;-)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> That probably explains something I've noticed and couldn't figure out
> 
> I see a question and I post a reply..
> Did you check the valve needle?
> ...


well, are ya gonna take the 14? 

ya, i took the float out and cleaned and then no more problems. no more specks, starts 1st pull and runs good. tank and filter screen pristine . might have been a rogue piece of junk . i'll keep an eye on bowl.

anyway , I wish I could find a 1132 this nice for 1200. i see them go for twice that around here. i had one and was working on it in the driveway and a guy drove by real slow. then he turned around and came back and asked if i was selling. told him no and that i was going to use it to make some extra moolah.

he didn't like that answer so he says , well if you WERE going to sell it , what would you sell it for ? so I threw out a "I don't want to sell it price" figure and I guess he didn't want to back down so he said OK!. He went to the bank and got me the cash. I could let it go for that much cash. a lot more than i could make blowing drives all winter for money , ha ha. 

i guess it takes all kinds to make the world go round.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> well, are ya gonna take the 14?


Can you go to $300 and I'll throw in a FREE(?) $5 t-shirt? Your missus might not like it though


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> Can you go to $300 and I'll throw in a FREE(?) $5 t-shirt? Your missus might not like it though


free shipping?


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> free shipping?


DEAL! .... Send cash in a plain brown envelope to... 

Prince Umbarga DeBongo
1200 Scam Street
Ripoff City
Nigeria 

Shipping may take up to 12 weeks so please be patient 
Trust that we are doing everything we can to speed up the delivery

P.S. let me have your bank details and I'll send another t-shirt for your wife


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> You'll never guess what I bought today.....


i bet this is your shortest post here out of over 800........

I need another hs1132 if anyone can find me one I'll pay a finders fee if i buy it.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> i bet this is your shortest post here out of over 800........
> 
> i need another hs1132 if anyone can find me one i'll pay a finders fee if i buy it.


ouch! ;-)


----------

